# Alumacraft or Tracker 1436 **UPDATE**



## gator1gear (May 11, 2011)

Hi guys and gals! I have a decision to make! I am looking to buy myself a jon boat this weekend and these are my two choices, the Tracker Topper or Alumacraft 1436. I'm still looking, but I think the Alumacraft is a bit wider at the top. I've seen the Tracker at a State Park near me, and I don't like that the drain plug is up a little higher than a few other jon boats I've seen. There is an eight dollar difference between the two (the Alumacraft is more) any opinions? I don't think I could be too unhappy with either one, just wanted to hear what you all think!


----------



## reedjj (May 12, 2011)

Alumacraft.


----------



## MrSimon (May 12, 2011)

Both are good boats. Its preference really.

If you are buying new, the quality of service you get from the dealer makes a difference too. Can you get any deals on accessories? What about a trailer? 

Also, if you can afford to move up to a 1448, the extra room and stability will be very nice.


----------



## reedjj (May 12, 2011)

MrSimon said:


> Both are good boats. Its preference really.
> 
> If you are buying new, the quality of service you get from the dealer makes a difference too. Can you get any deals on accessories? What about a trailer?
> 
> Also, if you can afford to move up to a 1448, the extra room and stability will be very nice.



I agree with Mr. Simon,

The reason I suggest the Alumacraft is because when I was looking at the Tracker 1542 VS Alumacraft 1542, I found that the tracker did not have the ribs going up the sides of the boat. The only thing holding the sides up is the bench seats. Also the tracker 1542 is made of .53 Aluminum and the Alumacraft is made of .70 I thought for the same price I could get a little stronger boat. Thats what I did. If I remember right the Tracker 1436 is only made of .53 Aluminum while the the Alumacraft 1436 are made of .63 Aluminum. Not much difference in thickness but combine that with the extra supports of the ribs running up the sides and its a considerably stonger boat.

Not sure where you planning on buying from, but check out Academy Sports and Outdoors if you have one near you. Thier prices on Alumacraft Jon boats are waaaaaay below dealer prices. The local Alumacraft dealer wanted $1,400.00 for a 1542! Academy had it for $997.00 That is a heck of a savings.

food for thought....


----------



## Ictalurus (May 12, 2011)

I'd also go alumacraft and like others have said, if you can swing the 1448 do it, though that would almost triple your cost. The ribs and higher gauge material would sell me on the alumacraft. Reedjj's boat is pretty nice and the cost of the 1542 isn't too much higher than the 1436, the extra room would be worth the cost IMO.


----------



## gator1gear (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I was leaning toward the Alumacraft, so that's the route I'm going. Academy Sports definitely has the best deal on 'em. Heaven knows I would like to have the 1442, but the price jump between the two is too much for me. I've looked around for a used 1442 but I haven't had any luck. I will be using the boat on the electric resrvoirs in Georgia, so if the stability is acceptable, the 36 may be a little easier to move with a trolling motor.


----------



## Bugpac (May 12, 2011)

the stability of the 36 will be extremely poor, it wont hold much weight either. But what you can afford is what it is. were bouts in ga?


----------



## gator1gear (May 13, 2011)

Bugpac I'm out in the big city of Hiram! Right now, my fiance and I fish out of an OLD 1440 fiberglass jon boat. We went to Sweetwater State Park and rented a 1436 Alumacraft boat (her idea) and she hated it. It wasn't bad to me, but definitely not as stable as the boat we have now. We have decided to save a little longer, and go back and look for a 1442 or 1448. I'm kinda bummed, but not as bummed as I would be had we just gone and bought the 1436


----------



## MrSimon (May 14, 2011)

You are making the right decision. The 1448 will be worth the money.


----------



## ohiobass (May 14, 2011)

gator1gear said:


> Bugpac I'm out in the big city of Hiram! Right now, my fiance and I fish out of an OLD 1440 fiberglass jon boat. We went to Sweetwater State Park and rented a 1436 Alumacraft boat (her idea) and she hated it. It wasn't bad to me, but definitely not as stable as the boat we have now. We have decided to save a little longer, and go back and look for a 1442 or 1448. I'm kinda bummed, but not as bummed as I would be had we just gone and bought the 1436




yep!
Much better to wait a little longer and get what you really should get!
You won't regret it! 8)


----------



## heron2000 (Feb 16, 2014)

just got an nice used Alumacraft 1436 - I wanted a 1448 but $ is the issue - i'll b fishing the GA 10 hp and electric lakes also. I only have canoes now so the 1436 will b nice 4 the wife and grandkids. if all goes well i'll upgrade 2 a larger boat in a few years.
now I have 2 get the outboard rebuilt and buy a trolling motor


----------



## thill (Feb 24, 2014)

Keep scanning Craigslist and wait for a wider boat, especially if $$$ is tight.

My advice, at least.

-TH


----------



## flatboat (Feb 24, 2014)

in a 14x36 if you are alone you will be ok. for stability I would look at a 12x48 not as long , a whole lot more staybil


----------

